# How to keep chrome from rusting again after being polished?



## Dogtown (Oct 16, 2021)

So I need a little advice, I live near the beach and after weeks of polishing rusted out chrome on a buffing wheel what is the secret from keeping the rust from coming back.  Thank you all in advance!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 16, 2021)

Wax it with a good paste wax.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 17, 2021)

Spraypaint, or brush a think heavy coat [ multiple coats if you prefer] of silver enamel on them.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 17, 2021)

Like the Tinker said, but with 1 - 2 primer coats, and the last primer coat should be gray, if under a silver-tone finish paint.  Then weeks later, after the finish paint fully cures, use wax — like GT said.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Like the Tinker said, but with 1 - 2 primer coats, and the last primer coat should be gray, if under a silver-tone finish paint.  Then weeks later, after the finish paint fully cures, use wax — like GT said.



Pretty sure the Tink was being a little facetious. Like GT said a good paste wax. I actually prefer Johnsons but pretty much anything will work. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 17, 2021)

I use Quik Glo or Johnson's paste wax.  Either one leaves a residue that protects the chrome parts.


----------



## AndyA (Oct 17, 2021)

Brother Dogtown:
If you're trying to make us feel sorry for you because you live near the beach, it ain't workin'!
Have fun!


----------



## Craig Allen (Oct 17, 2021)

Move to Kansas


----------



## ODDER (Oct 17, 2021)

We don’t have rust in Kansas. 😂


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 17, 2021)

buy your bikes pre rusted like I do. then don't worry about it.


----------



## Dogtown (Oct 18, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Wax it with a good paste wax.



Thank you, that is my last step in the polishing process. The bikes that are really never taken out look new it’s the riders where the rust comes back in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Dogtown (Oct 18, 2021)

the tinker said:


> Spraypaint, or brush a think heavy coat [ multiple coats if you prefer] of silver enamel on them.



I prefer spray painting all the chrome after I clear coat the frame.


----------



## Dogtown (Oct 18, 2021)

1817cent said:


> I use Quik Glo or Johnson's paste wax.  Either one leaves a residue that protects the chrome parts.



I have never used those products I will give them a try. Thank you


----------



## Dogtown (Oct 18, 2021)

AndyA said:


> Brother Dogtown:
> If you're trying to make us feel sorry for you because you live near the beach, it ain't workin'!
> Have fun!



Brother Andy, not my intentions at all more about the environment/conditions/salinity  the bikes are ridden in. Grew up here got blame my parents.


----------



## Dogtown (Oct 18, 2021)

Craig Allen said:


> Move to Kansas


----------



## Dogtown (Oct 18, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> buy your bikes pre rusted like I do. then don't worry about it.



I actually try to find the bikes missing parts, rusted out that no one wants and work on them with my kids.


----------



## Dogtown (Oct 18, 2021)

ODDER said:


> We don’t have rust in Kansas. 😂





Dogtown said:


> View attachment 1498331
> 
> 
> ODDER said:
> ...


----------



## Dogtown (Oct 18, 2021)

Craig Allen said:


> Move to Kansas



My oldest son was at KU before the pandemic.


----------



## Dogtown (Oct 18, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Pretty sure the Tink was being a little facetious. Like GT said a good paste wax. I actually prefer Johnsons but pretty much anything will work. V/r Shawn



Pretty sure the Tink was being a little facetious. Like GT said a good paste wax. I actually prefer Johnsons but pretty much anything will work. V/r Shawn
Pretty sure the Tink was being a little facetious. Like GT said a good paste wax. I actually prefer Johnsons but pretty much anything will work. V/r Shawn
Thank you Shawn your advice is always appreciated have you ever tried a product like Dry Coat etc. that claims to prevent rust from coming back.


----------



## Dogtown (Oct 18, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Like the Tinker said, but with 1 - 2 primer coats, and the last primer coat should be gray, if under a silver-tone finish paint.  Then weeks later, after the finish paint fully cures, use wax — like GT said.



You know someone will read that and go damn that’s a really great idea lol.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2021)

Dogtown said:


> Pretty sure the Tink was being a little facetious. Like GT said a good paste wax. I actually prefer Johnsons but pretty much anything will work. V/r Shawn
> Pretty sure the Tink was being a little facetious. Like GT said a good paste wax. I actually prefer Johnsons but pretty much anything will work. V/r Shawn
> Thank you Shawn your advice is always appreciated have you ever tried a product like Dry Coat etc. that claims to prevent rust from coming back.



I’ve never had a reason to try the other products. Then again I don’t live near the ocean. Be a good experiment to treat one side of a handlebar with past wax and the other with one of the hi-tech products and see what happens. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dogtown (Oct 18, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I’ve never had a reason to try the other products. Then again I don’t live near the ocean. Be a good experiment to treat one side of a handlebar with past wax and the other with one of the hi-tech products and see what happens. V/r Shawn



I will give it a try and let you know what happens.


----------



## Boris (Oct 18, 2021)

Dogtown said:


> You know someone will read that and go damn that’s a really great idea lol.



I'm a bridge salesman, and I'll be here waiting for that person to come along.


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 23, 2021)

I experimented with boiled linseed oil. I tried it on my 46 Rollfast chrome parts about a year ago and the rust has not come back so far. The chrome parts look freshly polished.

I wiped on some blo with a rag then came back with another dry rag to remove most of the oil leaving a light coating that dries overnight.
Properly dispose of the rags cause they may self ignite once the blo begins to cure on them. I dump the rags in a metal can and torch them just to be extra safe.


----------

